# Any Nikon D90 users out there?



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

WATduh said:


> I just picked up my D90, after practicing with my friends D40x for several months. I got a good deal on it and it came with the 18-105 kit lens and the 70-300 lens. The only extra lens I purchased was the Nikkor 35mm 1.8.
> 
> I love this camera! Should keep me happy until I decide to upgrade to FF later on, then I can use the D90 as back-up.
> 
> ...


I love the smell of new gear in the morning.

For full tank shots, I'd use the 18-105 for its wide angle at 18mm...

For close up fish shots, I'd use the 18-105 or the 70-300. The 18-105 has a 1:5 reproduction ratio and the 70-300 has a 1:4 reproduction ratio, so the 70-300 will technically get you ever slightly closer, but the 18-105 will likely be a lot more practical...

The slow aperture does suck though, since you'll have to use it at the long end to get the 1:5 or 1:4 ratio, so your ISO will have to be pretty high up there, unless you get a speedlite...

And I know a thing or two about fish shots! :icon_lol: Check out my 40B journal or the Elmo's Fish Pics thread here in the photography forum if you wanna see some samples roud:


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the starting points, Elmo. I'm going to have to make-do with what I've got for a little while, but I do plan on expanding into FX lenses- including a nice micro lens (maybe the 105mm 2.4). I've always liked macro photography!

By the way, your tank looks amazing! Fantastic pictures roud:


----------



## SSIKness666 (Mar 26, 2012)

I own a Nikon D90. I'm reading all the way through a Dummies guide before attempting to take decent photos. I also am just new to this forum and haven't yet purchased a tank for my entry into nano planted tanks.

I have the same lens but instead of 70-300mm mine is 55-300mm, plus I also have the 35mm 1.8 prime lens. I'd be looking at around $870 AUD for a 2nd hand macro lens off ebay but I want to get familiar with my camera before buying another lens.


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi SSIKness,

Thanks for the reply. I actually have the 55-300... I just made a typo! :icon_redf I bought a guide for the camera as well. It's "ok"... it's more like an in-depth instruction book for the D-90. I did find a website that really clicked with me and does a good job covering the basics of beginner photography. The site sells a series of guides (5 I believe) for about $14. You can read them off the web or just download them as a .PDF version. It is:
http://www.digital-slr-guide.com/

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## SSIKness666 (Mar 26, 2012)

@ WATduh,

I'm actually finding the Dummies guide to be very in depth and quite easy to understand. The last section I read spoke about Bracketing. I'm quite keen on attempting to utilize this feature on my D90, however finding time is an issue as I have my hands full with about a billion other things. 

I must say it got very confusing and deterred me a bit, when it mentioned the 5 different variables that affect the exposure of the photo, regarding light. eg Exposure compensation, Flash compensation, ISO (makes the sensor more reactive to light), Active D-lighting etc.

I estimate that by the end of April I'll have my 46L Fluval Edge 2.0. Then I can start taking stage-by-stage shots of the tanks progress.


----------

